# BRP racers doing well at Halloween race!!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How are the BRP guys doing at this years first big indoor race?? Well pretty good. After 3 rounds of qualf. I'm 4th in masters and have turned the fastest lap in both masters and stock :freak: But tend to tap the walls once or twice or more. Darn 1/12 car is too wide. SG1 Is about 4th in stock and I think Tangtester is in the B of TC. 
I tell you racing 1/18th helps in running the big cars :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Mains were rough !!!! I ended up 6th after a 23 sec first lap which should have been 15 sec but at least everone hit me early.SG1 ended up 4th running well at the end but haveing some trouble up front. Tang tester just had a bad race.

I'm ready for the BRP cars and some fun.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Congrat's to all the BRP crew!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Congrats for the showing at The Halloween Classic. 
Sounds like it was a good one overall but a frustrating day for Tang... 
Some days you are ball and somedays you are the foot behind the ball.

RAFster


----------

